# Gaggia Classic / Classic Coffee Gaggia..?



## PiediDiFormaggio (Feb 11, 2017)

Hi,

I'm new here but just starting on my new espresso adventure. I've spotted a secondhand Gaggia but I noticed the name/model on the front is different. All of the ones I've seen so far say Gaggia Classic with a stuck on logo; the one that's caught my eye has "Classic Coffee Gaggia" printed in black letters.









I can't seem to find a definitive guide but is this a "Classic"? Does it have the same internals so later down the line I can look at Rancilio wand / OPV mods etc?

It might be that the change in design reflects the year it was made, my untrained eye thinks it looks the same other than the branding but I can't find much else to go on.

Help / advice gratefully received!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

That looks just like mine which was definitely a classic... Except- on the left hand side there should be a metal tube running in front of the water tank into the drip tray.

If it's missing they are probably replaceable, if it doesn't have one it's not a classic as it's the pipe that releases excess pressure via the solenoid. No pipe hole= no solenoid= not a classic


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

the drip tray has the hole were the solanoid deposits into the drip tray. (top left) look directly above this and see if you can see a hole were a metal pipe would fit. if so then it has one.


----------



## EMEC (Dec 18, 2016)

I've got one of those too, does anyone know why the (quickly abandoned?) name variation?


----------



## FairRecycler (Sep 26, 2019)

These are pre 2006 or pre 2004? machines, by my experience. It's a normal classic with all the same internals but with brass OPV + solenoid + steam valve. These getting more rare nowadays.


----------



## FairRecycler (Sep 26, 2019)

Missy said:


> That looks just like mine which was definitely a classic... Except- on the left hand side there should be a metal tube running in front of the water tank into the drip tray.
> 
> If it's missing they are probably replaceable, if it doesn't have one it's not a classic as it's the pipe that releases excess pressure via the solenoid. No pipe hole= no solenoid= not a classic


 Yes. Pipe is available on eBay for 7.98 Inc postage.


----------



## FairRecycler (Sep 26, 2019)

FairRecycler said:


> These are pre 2006 or pre 2004? machines, by my experience. It's a normal classic with all the same internals but with brass OPV + solenoid + steam valve. These getting more rare nowadays.


 Might be wrong. Just had a look and those not the same


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It is worth checking the post date before replying as some post's are from a considerable time ago. In this case February 2017


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

El carajillo said:


> It is worth checking the post date before replying as some post's are from a considerable time ago. In this case February 2017


Noticed that to.
The drip tray having a hole for the drain pipe isn't a good indicator either since they used the part on various machines without a 3 way solenoid.


----------

